# God Tube?



## Richard King (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you guys hip to this?
http://blog.wired.com/tableofmalcontents/2007/03/the_best_of_the.html

Perhaps you will want to skip the WIRED article and go straight for this...
http://www.godtube.com/


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 20, 2007)

I suspect (even though the article is obviously biased) that the article is probably right in some respects.

None of the stuff coming out of the "christian ghetto" is suprising to me anymore. Any time somthing new comes out whether it's a music style or computer software the "christian alternative" is ultimately produced, and it is usually grossly inferior to the original.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh no, oh no... please tell me this isn't real!?  

http://www.godtube.com/view_video.php?viewkey=f9fc8ea15d152add0729

And the dancing by the un-hip white people at the end to cap it off...


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd put a caveat to that link - I would not want my kid poking around the links highlighted there...


----------



## Blue Tick (Mar 20, 2007)

Why can't people just broadcast on youtube? There's nothing on there worth watching .


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 21, 2007)

Anything you can do, I can do better
I can do any thing better than you
No you can't, Yes I can, No you can't, Yes I can
No you can't, Yes I can, yes I can

Anything you can be I can be greater
Sooner or later, I'm greater than you
No you're not, Yes I am, No you're not Yes I am
No you're not, Yes I am, yes I am

I always cringe when I see the 'church' and the 'world' singing this duet together. Many people think is cute, I think it's sad.

In the end the world proved it can create a tune and the church danced and parroted the words. It's embarrassing.

What can the church offer that the world can never?

An authoritative Book attested to by a man who was crucified for the redemption of ruined sinners and resurrected from the dead. He now lives and reigns as Lord over all and gives life to the lost.

Will the world try to create a cheap imitation of the Gospel? Why would it, the church is already bent on repackaging cheap imitations of it. The church has been given Good News but uses it's resources to achieve irrelevancy. 

{rant off}


----------



## Herald (Mar 21, 2007)

What Bob said...


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 21, 2007)

Stop complaining about it, take out your video camera and flood it with good short talks on sound doctrine and reformed theology.

It's easy to curse the darkness.

How about taking a light into it ?


(and thanks for the link....one more spot to upload to besides google video, youtube and a few others....)


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, I've got to say that I enjoyed one clip I found there: "The Gospel According to Oprah" that puts her 'theology' on her sleeve. If I had a nickel for every evangelical who professes of the wonder that is Oprah and her show, I would be a very despondant, very *rich* man.

Still, looking at some other links there (History of the Church of Satan, for example), I would have to say:

Yeah, what Bob said...


----------

